# discourge duruing 2ww



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

hey everyone anyone experience discharge during 2ww 
am I the only one


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi there


I am currently 8dp3dt and had some pink discharge on 5dpt and then again yesterday and today have had pink and brown discharge and am terrified that af is going to be in full swing soon as have had af feeling and cramps for last two days.


What treatment have you had and have you tested yet?


Maggie xx


----------



## Limeygirl (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi Maggie, I'm also 8dp 3dt and I'm having white/cream discharge from the pessaries. Could yours be implantation? Seems bit early for af...? Perhaps you could contact the clinic and ask? I've  also had those crampy feelings for the last couple of days , but know how progesterone is evil and can play tricks on your mind... So cruel! (I did have quite a lot of browny discharge for 2-3 days after ec, but that has stopped now) when is your OTD? Mines next Monday 10th, if I can wait that long!  
good luck! Thinking of you! 
X


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi limeygirl


I use the cyclogest pr so its not from those, had some more brownish tinge today a few times and once had pink smear the pinkish/reddish smearing has happened both times after had poo, sorry tmi! 


Still have af feeling on and off, our test days are the same, mine is also on Monday 10th if I can wait that long! I keep fearing I am going to bleed again early cos I bled day 10 on one cycle and day 13 on another. How you doing today?


Maggie xx


----------



## Limeygirl (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi Maggie, thanks for your message. I've not had any coloured discharge yet, but feel v crampy just like AF is coming. Seems to be getting worse, so I'm on constant knicker watch!! Lovely!! 
TBH, I'm not feeling v hopeful, but until AF arrives in full flow I guess it ain't over  
This is my first cycle of IVF. I'm 41 and have stage 4 endometriosis and don't ovulate often. Had our daughter with fertility treatment 12 years ago, and have had a miscarriage and numerous unsuccessful IUIs. dH is 43 and no probs (well not in the fertility dept anyway lol). Mon 10th is 2 weeks since my ET, but have seen people test 14 days after EC, so might test few days earlier....
Heck, the waiting is hard....
Xxx


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Glad you haven't had any coloured discharge, I do remember with my cycle with my daughter 6 yrs sho I had a feeling af was gonna show any minute but had no discharge at all. Overnight and esrly hrs having brown discharge each time I wipe and my tummy feels like af is going to arrive in full force ant minute, had such bad cramos I had to take paracetamol and have called work to say I wont be in today as cant do a 12hr shift with this pain and will just have a meltdown if this turns into full flow, I just really thoight this was our time and our daughter so wants a sibling just makes me very sad that with every cycle this dream seems to be alipping further away from us. Feeling very downa nd tearful today, think it will be all over before I even get to test.

sorry such a gloomy post, how u feeling today?

Maggie
xx


----------



## Limeygirl (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi Maggie...I'm so sorry you're feeling down. It's such a cruel process....a real roller coaster.  I hope you can get some rest today and that af will back right off!
I've just woken up and have the same crampy feelings. On previous cycles af has always come 2 days before officially due, but I wasn't on the cyclogest and progynova then, so maybe that's why I've no sights of her yet. So wish I had a tiny camera so I could see what's going on in there! 
I bought some pg tests the other day. I'll feel cheated if I don't get to use them....
Take care of yourself. I'm thinking of you
Xxx


----------



## boopster1977 (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi ladies, I hope you don't mind me joining in.

I'm 8dp2dt and feel like AF is going to show any minute too, woke up in the middle of the night with horrendous cramps and yesterday had loads of clear discharge (felt very wet all day-sorry tmi) I put cyclogest in the back oven so know it's not from that.  I'm on constant knicker watch now!

I bled way before OTD last cycle, this time I'm on gestone as well as pessaries but still feel like it's coming.  My official OTD is next Friday 14th (16dp2dt)-doubt will get that far though.

Anyway good luck and sticky vibes to both of you, I hope you both get good news Monday.

Helen x


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi ladies


Boopster welcome and congrats on being pupo, I had gestone last two cycles but because of the localised reaction I had my legs where awful with lumps and massive swellings all over the sites, we switched to cyclogest 3x a day instead of two. I hope you manage to get to test day this time, and the gestone is going ok. 


Limeygirl I also bought some tests the other day, so I now have 5 preg tests and don't think I will get to use any of them well I will have to test with clinic one on Monday but I have had further bleeding exactly like first day of af is normally so it seems that it is all going to be cut short for me again! 


I just don't know how much more of this my body and especially my mind can take, we will be switching clinics for a full Ivf cycle as I can't cope with the train and tube journeys anymore, we have one vial of sib sperm left but I need to loose at least 2.5stone before a fresh cycle as am quite a bit overweight! I may just test in the morning and if neg then I can head to gym and try and focus on something instead of this obsessing! 


Hope you ladies are having a better day.


Maggie
Xx


----------



## boopster1977 (Jun 29, 2011)

Maggie just wanted to send you a massive (((((hug))))). I'm hoping it isn't AF on her way.  This whole journey is a complete mind **** at times!!!

Take care lovely xxx


----------



## Limeygirl (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi Boopster...hello and welcome! Really nice that you're joining us. Kinda mad that we're having such an open conversation about discharge with complete strangers when you think about it, but so reassuring to find understanding souls! Am very grateful for you!!
Still feel crampy, had it on and off all day. Convinced af is on her  way. Am kinda resigned to it, cos can't believe I can be this crampy and still be pg. 
Maggie...I'm sending you loads of cyber hugs....so so cruel. I think you're right about the psychological and emotional costs of this. Sure it plays hell with our bodies but it's the head and heart that suffer the most (though the wallet gets quite badly beaten too!) 
Take care of yourselves ladies
Xxxx


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hey everyone well I'm 8dp5t symptoms have stopped just feeling a wee bit sick don't know this is normal? Anyone know if normal - think it could just be  nervous please help- such a hard process to go through


----------



## Limeygirl (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi baby dust. I'm 10dp3dt. Haven't really had any nausea but had excess saliva on and off, which could be caused by the progesterone pessaries and/or oestrogen tablets I'm on. So hard to be definite about symptoms due to all the hormones and artificial state our bodies are in. Particularly hate progesterone because it causes symptoms of af/pg, so it's hard to tell which is which! So mean. 
It us a nerve racking process. 
Thinking of you....we all feel your fear/frustrations/pain xxx


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

hey limey have u tested


----------



## Limeygirl (Jan 31, 2014)

Nope! Not tested yet....think it's still a bit early, though I guess the ovitrelle trigger should be out of my system by now, I took it 15 days ago lol


----------



## Limeygirl (Jan 31, 2014)

(My 2 embies were only 4 cells on a 3 day transfer, so I feel a bit behind anyway...)


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

hun it would well out :}
good luck


----------



## Limeygirl (Jan 31, 2014)

True. Might do one in morning....kinda scared to though! 
Maggie ... How are you this evening? Thinking of you xxx


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Evening ladies

Only just hanging on, I have had a weird day with lots of af cramps, have had to take paracetamol a few times today, I had some brown and pink on wiping and twice have had a very small what lots like red clot, but size of pin prick, not had that before and was sure af wud be in full flow by now, although I have done minimal today and rested lots! I still feel like she is gonna explode anytime soon, and feel like leaking all the time but nothing there wen going to toilet, sorry way tmi in there! Am going ever so slightly crazy!

Debating whether to test tomorrow as it will be 11dpt 

Welcome baby dust and good luck 

Limeygirl how u feeling tonight?

Xx


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

All these symptoms could be Great on in there  you have done great not to test already I'm thinking of testing tomorrow would you be nine days as two day transfer


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

Also noticing  im peeing a lot more  other than that nothing Hope all these are good signs


----------



## Limeygirl (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi Maggie.....sounds like you've got some confusing symptoms there. I have the same feeling that I'm going to explode, but nothing there when I do a knicker check lol. Still feeling resigned to it due to the cramping getting worse. 
Think I'll test in the morning....the tests are calling my name from the drawer! I'll be 11dpt like you, so a FRER should pick up something (though my embies were only 4cells, so that must put me a day behind, wouldn't it...what so you think?) I'll prob test again over weekend unless AF arrives 
Hope you can rest up tomorrow too x


----------



## Limeygirl (Jan 31, 2014)

Baby dust....they could all be good signs, so I'll keep everything crossed for you.  Xxxx


----------



## Limeygirl (Jan 31, 2014)

Morning ladies, I know it's early but was woken up by gale force winds, so got up and did a test. It was a very sensitive one but was a bfn. If af doesn't arrive I'll test again over the weekend, but I'm still very 'heavy' and crampy. Today is 11dp et and 14dpec, so am not hopeful. I think if I dropped the meds, af would rear her ugly head. 
How are you doing Maggie, Boopster and baby dust? Xx


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Morning ladies


Yes baby dust all sounding good


Limeygirl sorry to hear you got bfn this morning but as you know there is still time for that to change especially if you not having any bleeding  xx so fingers crossed


Afm. I am still feeling like af is going to arrive and didn't have anymore loss yesterday eve/night or first thing when awake since 3am! Been sat thinking about poas, then I went got a frer and rushed upstairs and couldn't wee, just a dribble on stick arggg, so that was a waste lol, but I did have quite a bit of brown discharge so am not hopeful at all now, its been such a confusing 2ww this time! I will prob test later this morning as I am sure af will be in full swing by later today! 


Thinking of you all


Maggie xx


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

Aw Limey I'm sorry but but it could change could be a late implanter  hope u feeling ok


----------



## boopster1977 (Jun 29, 2011)

Moning ladies

Limeygirl - it is mad how you can talk to complete strangers about the most intimate things on here, its such a good resource to have because i would never dream of asking my other friends lol! Im sorry to hear about your BFN today but still hopeful that you have tested too early and it will change to a BFP  

Maggie - got everything crossed that its not AF - could it not be implantation bleed?  Im feeling lie you - going to explode any second, had such bad AF cramps i felt sick last night - was scared to go to the toilet this morning incase was bleeding - im not - yet! Try and hang in there hun.

Babydust - hi, ive been weeing a lot more too - plus (TMI) have needed to go the other way quite a bit too - its so hard not to look into every symptom during the 2WW, did you do a test??

Afm - major cramps last night, still lots of discharge (TMI) and bad stomach iykwim - hate this wait! My clinic wont let me test until next friday - thats more of a 3WW!! I'm going to do it well before then though.

I hope you all have a good day whatever you are up to.

Helen xx


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi again ladies


Boopster the cramping may be implantation pains, lets hope so, how come your clinic makes you wait so long?? How many days post et is that then?


Limeygirl how u feeling? Am really hoping you have a late implanter there!


Afm - I just caved and did a frer test and am still shaking as it was a bfp!! I can't believe it, I phoned clinic as I need more meds and they know how to put a damper on things they will give me two more weeks script for drugs, then is the test is still bfp on Monday they will send another script! Wasn't really the response I wanted! Am going to take the next week off work so I can rest as much as poss also.  I still have that af feeling so very cautiously happy for now!


Good luck ladies, talk later


Maggie xx


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

mags im soooooooooooooo happy for you enjoy every min


----------



## boopster1977 (Jun 29, 2011)

Congratulations Maggie that's fantastic news   I hope you have a very happy and healthy 9 months hun xxx

I caved in this morning too-even though only 9dp2dt I couldn't help it-just wanted to either taunt the witch into turning up or was hoping for a miracle and it was the faintest BFP ever-I know trigger shot left system at the beginning of the week so now like you so cautious-AF still feels like she's looming and took another test before to be sure-still there but very faint so hoping it's not going to turn into chemical! 

Need to know soon either way soon as so can arrange immune meds ASAP. So hard trying not to get hopes up.

My clinic don't test until 18dpo-and then they just get you to poas, last clinic was 14dpo and  blood test.

Hope everyone's days haven't been too mad!!!

Helen xx


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks ladies

boopster  thats fab news big congratulations,  our clinic is same as yours thwy dont do beta tests either so I will be poas tomorrow again and hoping the lines get stronger I am poas digital on sunday.

How may days are you now babydust? 

Went for lunch with a friend today and then came home and have slept all afternoon! Will be driving to london tomorrow to pick up prescription for aome more drugs so I can get them at our local asdastore, they have been fab and sooouch cheaper!

Thinking of you limeygirl xx


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm 9dp5t it's killing me to test so scared of getting a negitive


----------



## Limeygirl (Jan 31, 2014)

Omg ladies!!!!! I turn my back for 2 minutes and I come back to find 2bfps!!!! That's fantastic news Maggie and Boopster!!! So pleased for you and your partners!!     (maggie you dud seem to have dome confusing symptoms there....it just goes to show that it ain't over till red lady sings ;-) 
Well, I've had a weird day after my bfn this morning. My cramping has all but stopped. Still got a bit if excess saliva (not loads but having to swallow more often)and still no bleeding/discharge. Is it possible I tested too early today....? My embies were only 4cells, but top quality (apparently). I asked the clinic if they wanted to wait to do a 5dt instead of a 3dt, to give them a chance to get bigger, but they felt they were better off inside me than in a lab. Clutching at straws a bit, but maybe I should have waited to test a bit later.....??
How you doing BAbydust....have you tested? It's scary, I know. 
Xx


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

Limey I haven't tested yet goin to wait till Sunday so I will be 11dp5t and I'll know for sure - do another tomorrow not sure about 3d prob take longer


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Limeygirl it is possible it is too early as uou say they were 4 cell so wud need a few extra days to grow before implantation.  Fingers crossed for you hun x


----------



## Limeygirl (Jan 31, 2014)

Thank you kind ladies.....xx
Hope you're still doing ok Maggie? X


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Am ok thanks limeygirl I have slept alot today and have uped my cyclogest to 4 a day now, will test again in the morning. 

Xx


----------



## Limeygirl (Jan 31, 2014)

Good luck, sleep tight ladies xxx


----------



## boopster1977 (Jun 29, 2011)

Evening/morning ladies

Well I can't sleep-have woken up with really bad cramps so did another test and it's getting lighter so looks like it was a chemical-I'm numb!

Maggie-sending you tons of sticky vibes.

Limey and babydust-have everything crossed that you get your bfps 

Afm-going to have a few days off, will check in next week to see how you are all doing.

Love Helen xxx


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Boopster good morning, sorry to hear about todays test r u using the same brand as yesturday hun, if your not bleeding its not over yet hun, hope u can get some rest and hoping it gets dsrker tomorrow hun, sending lots of positive vibes your way    

maggie


----------



## Limeygirl (Jan 31, 2014)

So sorry to read this Boopster... Lots of hugs to you. Be kind to yourself. Xxx


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

Ladies got 1st response but got ones 1st day of missed period are they any good


----------



## Limeygirl (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi Maggie...hope you're ok today? Xx


----------

